# Anyone import rosewood (guitar) into Canada? Cites query.



## Blind Dog

*EDIT: If you're searching for quick info, skip thru to jdto, & Knight-yyz posts -- for facts, links, and forms. *And I would recommend starting your own thread -- definitely helpful during the shipping process. _Thanks everyone._ Oh! And cookies help. 

Has anyone shipped a rosewood guitar, from Europe, to Canada? Or US to Canada?

*I have the Cites permit leaving European country*, not keen on _any_ surprise(s) at our border.

They tend to 'confiscate' items with incorrect/incomplete Cites documentation.

Spent a lot of time searching Canadian info. Talks mostly about possum, sturgeon, and caviar. I didn't know rich folks ate possum eggs. Nothing on wood. Site 'contact info' (Cites) says, _'...we're likely too busy, doing Cites stuff, to answer your Cites question.'_ -- last updated 2004. So proud eh.

Thanks.


----------



## Randall Moyle

My advice is to phone Canada Border Services. They have an information number and they deal with all CITES matters when it comes to imports. Tell them what papers you have and what you intend to import. Above all - Get the officers name and keep it until the transaction is completed. However if you are just bringing in one instrument, don't be surprised if the whole CITES thing is waved off. The purpose of the law is not to hamper individuals. its really to prevent large shipments of commercial rosewood from getting into Canada. And in the unlikely event you have any problem during import, give the name of the person you spoke to and the date. Generally conflicting information is ruled in the favour of the importer.


----------



## Guest

Record the phone call.


----------



## Alex

I had a guitar shipped from Germany at the beginning of the year with a permit. The permit was hand written and signed by the dealer. The German customs did open the box but no issues on my end.


----------



## knight_yyz

I got my rosewood board Greco from Japan with no problems, no paperwork for Cites but that was back when they first mentioned the new rules and nothing was setup. I think the farther into the year we go the more people will have problems as Canada sets up the agents they need


----------



## Electraglide

Player99 said:


> Record the phone call.


The house phone here is always recorded....but not by us.


----------



## Guest

Electraglide said:


> The house phone here is always recorded....but not by us.


Access to information request...


----------



## jdto

A quick Google search found me this Environment Canada page with current info:

Environment and Climate Change Canada - Nature - Application forms for CITES-listed plants

There is an import permit form and info sheet for wood products at the bottom of the page that specifically mentions guitars. That may get you on the right track.


----------



## Blind Dog

Thanks guys. I've tried the phone, and that number (on form: 1 888 732-6222 is out of service) and it connects to an automated voice that tells you to press 1 for the new number. Then information comes on the line, and grudgingly tells you to hold for the number. The number? You guessed it -- 1 800 461 9999 -- the automated '_service_' that does not include non-commercial info.

I have emailed (on form: cites at ec.gc.ca) a query, and I will update as I get info. Not holding my breath. But I started smoking. Again. I'll quit _again_ when the guitar gets here/I'm incarcirated.






(A very gracious gentleman, Harry. RIP)

Only number available for Canada Border Services (my books & 'information') is the automated number.


----------



## DaddyDog

I see you live in near espresso. Not sure if that's near the border, but this week I had a guitar shipped to Niagara Falls, NY. I drove across the border, picked it up, came back and paid duty. Absolutely no mention of CITES. Since I'm carrying it across, it's not supposed to need a permit.


----------



## Electraglide

Player99 said:


> Access to information request...


Don't need to. I know who's recording. Your tax dollars at work.


----------



## Blind Dog

Well no answer from Big Bro' yet. We're going to have to go with karma. 

UPS called. One of those automated message deals. It shows on call display as, "BROKER(@)UPS.COM". If I had it to do over again; I would let it go to voicemail, so I had a recording of the info. They want to know who my broker is, and lmk that they would be, "Happy!" to do that for me.

I emailed them (subject line brokerage tracking number was provided in phone call), "*What it the cost of brokering thru UPS?* I was informed that there would be no brokerage fee because it was being shipped "expedited" and would be here "second day". I'm old, and I figured it was (as usual) bullshit. Regards, ..."

So far the expedited package is traveling at a blistering average of 19.32 km per hour. 

Its location is currently Paris/Roissy Charles de Gaulle, France. I sure hope they can get that package going a little faster, _before_ they hit the end of the runway. 

EDIT: pilot must have wanted a cheese steak -- sitting in Philly (5:00 am pacific on the 18th). No reply back on the broker charge, or CITES permit. Average speed has now topped 91 km per hour.

EDIT: (Friday the 18th 10:30 am pt.) in Louisville, and UPS Julie emailed that there was a _misunderstanding_, I was correct, and brokerage fees did not apply. Still nothing on CITES. It hits the border tomorrow -- Sat..
Still ETA of Tuesday before 8 pm.
@(*UY


----------



## Blind Dog

Almost one month after first attempting to find out about CITES, I received a reply from the info on the form jdto provided the link to. No other queries had been replied to.

Apparently Louisville is the Custom's clearance. (US or Canada?) Two hours after it hit Customs/clearing, I was cautioned by CITES Canada to hold the guitar until I received permit. I've been assured it will be detained, and that once detained there is no possible way to get a permit. The export permit does not (even though my name & address is on the CITES permit)(and the shop's owner said the CITES permit was "ONLY good for YOU" {me}, and I paid for it) carry over to the import country. I have been assured the guitar will be confiscated. It comes with a CITES export label that will surely 'tip' them off. Almost four grand, and a ton of work, and stress -- down the tube. In addition there will likely be a substantial fine.

I'll update when it's official, and post around the various forums warning others.

Caveat emptor ...

*#*(



EDIT: Received "Exception" notice from UPS. My package has not been cleared, and will not be arriving on its scheduled delivery date. A wise man once said, "... that sucks." He weren't lying.

%h(*&

(Edit: I've edited this post to clarify the timeline. The question now is whether Canadian Customs is in fact the same as Louisville "clearing", and whether the seller/shipper can have the package returned, before hitting Customs -- which UPS said would not be until tomorrow. I've emailed UPS & seller but no reply from seller, or UPS. I figure I'll get an email telling me my request has been processed, about two hours after I get notification the guitar has been seized. Looks pretty hopeless at this point.)


----------



## jdto

Ah man, that sucks.


----------



## Blind Dog

The owner of the shop assures me that this is the 7th guitar he's shipped to N. America this year (6 US, 1 Cdn.), and that he's certain of the CITES process. He says the Canadian government generates the CITES paperwork after UPS processes the export one. He says that's why UPS has the "exception" and notified me that the delivery is delayed -- they're doing their end of things. He says the importer cannot generate the import permit without the export one. Sounds very sure. I'm not. The Canadian CITES guy sounded just as sure.

Whatever will be will be.

(He's also completely certain nobody can confiscate the guitar with the CITES permit enclosed. Worst case: it's late. I got a bad, bad, feeling tho. & I hate drama.)

EDIT: another email from seller (big shop). I think he's been re-checking his info, and he's certain the guitar can not be confiscated as the CITES permit he obtained protects the shipment for thirty days -- specifically from confiscation -- so that if there is a problem he has time to get it back. He's reassuring, and not taking my concerns lightly. Worst case: _really_ late. I feel a little better. Still awake tho. Time for a cookie, or two. & the Larrivee.


----------



## greco

Following this with much interest and hope that you are playing a new guitar very soon and all this stress is behind you.


----------



## Blind Dog

Thanks greco. I hope you & Mrs. greco are well.

Healey's well, Cathy's well, and _well_ I've got a really great Larrivee in my lap. I've got no right to be cussing my luck.

*EDIT: IT'S OFFICIAL*

Second cookie kicked in!

And thanks jdto, for the form, and the wise words.

Edit: no seriously. UPS just updated status 4:44. It cleared Louisville, apparently, and it's making its run for the border. There's a 'departure scan' anyways. The original Tues. delivery date has been restored. Still no clue on why Louisville has a big say. PofE to the US maybe. And _nothing_ is happening as predicted. Except for those who figured it was about time for cookie number three.


----------



## knight_yyz

Agents. They don't want to hire a bucket load so all Cites stuff will have to go through Louisville. I'm not sure how many entry points to Canada there are, but to train that many agents to tell rosewood from any other type of wood is going to cost bucks they don't want to spend. A few specialists in one place is probably better in the long run.


----------



## Blind Dog

That makes sense knight_yyz. Thanks. If their specialty is wood, and they let it go, I'm feeling a lot better.  Cool pieces in your sig' btw.

Maybe I'm just being dense, but I thought the fuss was about African/Brazilian 'rosewood'. Mine's Indian. I think appendix 1 is for A/B, & appendix 2 is for 'Indian' (all _Dalbergia_ protected {genus} mine's_ latafolia_ -- "_Dalbergia latafolia" _on export form). I thought CITES was to have a uniform approach internationally. And while I'm no big fan of the big brown piece of truck, how can they broker with missing doc's? I thought that's what they did as a broker. Manage documents. I dunno ... I don't import a lot of rosewood guitars.

The chap I'm dealing with, Erno, certainly seems like a serious chap when it comes to customer service. The buying process was extremely straightforward. Not casual about things. I like that when I'm sending a stranger a lot more than I would care to lose.

Reverb says appendix two doesn't need an import permit for US, but Canada may be different. The CITES international tables are pretty confusing. I thought I was good to go though.

Maybe I'm putting too much faith in TV, but those border guys seem to be pretty strong on, if you ain't trying to slide something past them, they ain't out to get you. Taking an old man's guitar would be just plain mean. They look like such nice folks. Except for that one guy.

Nothing I can do about anything now. I'm just along for the ride.

*UPS update*. The guitar's in Seattle -- six am local time. I wouldn't mind if it picked up a little grunge. I'm not big on _brand_ new looking guitars.

*Another UPS update just came in.* The guitar's in Kamloops as of 6:58. I've never been so relieved to be told I owe UPS a bunch of money. No delivery date set yet, but I'll assume it's Monday. And get some freakin' sleep. Right after I make an,

"I'm home.
I'm watching.
Don't pull that door tag crap on me!" sign, and tape it over the knob.


----------



## greco

Did I miss it somewhere in this thread or is the guitar being shipped intended to be a mystery/surprise for us? (i.e., make and model)


----------



## Electraglide

While you're waiting Dog, I figure that the sun is shining around Kamloops and the wind is blowing the smoke away so why not take a ride east to Duck then south for a while and cut across the Salmon Valley Rd to SA and then back to Kamloops. Or cut across to Enderby and stop off at Grindrod for a bit. The Falkland Hotel And the Riverfront Pub had good food.


----------



## BSTheTech

Wow. Can't wait to see the UPS rape on this shipment. Better start lubing up now!


----------



## knight_yyz

The Convention of International Trade of Endangered Species of Flora and Fauna (CITES) held a conference from September 24 - October 4 last year in Johannesburg, South Africa where it was decided that all species of *rosewood* under the genus _Dalbergia_ and three *bubinga* species (_Guibourtia demeusei_, _Guibourtia pellegriniana_, and _Guibourtia tessmannii_) will be protected under CITES Appendix II.

Kosso - sometimes called African rosewood (_Pterocarpus erinaceus_) - will also be protected.

While Brazilian Rosewood is currently under CITES protection (those laws will stay in place), this move places all the other nearly 300 species of rosewood under similar regulation.

This includes the East Indian rosewood and Honduran rosewood - as well as woods like cocobolo (_Dalbergia retusa_) and African blackwood (_Dalbergia melanoxylon_) - that are widely used in the manufacturing of stringed instruments, marimbas and some woodwinds.


----------



## jdto

Fingers crossed, man. I hope it arrives safe and sound and we get to see photos


----------



## Wardo

Good luck dude.

It probably got hung up in Louisville because they know all about baseball bats there and guitars or no different than baseball bats to the gubberment.


----------



## Blind Dog

*UPS UPDATE:* (you can't make this chit up) After being notified the guitar was in Kamloops, and sleeping like a dead man for five hours, I awake to an "exception". The guitar is now in Richmond, passed "clearing" (with an update), but the clearing is under review, and if it clears review it then has to be cleared by Customs. It's likely going to be here Tuesday. Maybe Monday. Maybe even August.

Need dreadnought-sized cajones for international shipping of rosewood.

Or cookies.

In the end, I'm sure CITES will protect trees, Customs will protect our borders, and I'll get a guitar I (not to swing my pendulum ridiculously) I enjoy.

Don't think of it as a mystery greco. More of a contest. I've provided many clues. And welcome speculation on make and model. A pic would be great, but I would ask that everyone keep the editorial comments for the NGD thread. I still haven't figured out what to do about the train-wreck my last one turned into. Thinking I'll post some amazing pictures, and do the disappearing thing. Enjoy my new guitar without having to defend what I didn't say. 

Used to drive past the Falkland Hotel, Electraglide, and say, "Someday that'll be me on the porch, with my bike leaning close by." I was driving a 3 ton we referred to as, "The Rocket Ship!" Pos wouldn't get out of its own way, and I had to get it thru the mountains with lambo'-required travel time paid. Did eventually have a mighty good burger on that porch tho. Dreamy. I haven't ridden since I got Healey. Sold the Buell to buy the Martins. So all I can do is sit on the indoor bike, look out the window, and make potato, potato sounds. I volunteer for the _crumple zone_, and wouldn't even think of making Healey do the same. Healey's a keeper, nuts about him, and the bike's on its way out. _I think._ Kinda used to it where it is. I think I'm really all done with riding tho. It's not what it used to be. Neither am I.

BSTheTech: $478.44 cdn.. Ouch. $100 more than I figured, $100 less than I thought. No break down yet. Just a gimme update. Not too bad this time.

Thanks knight_yyz., but I'm easily confused. I almost bought a Larrivee o9 parlor out of Edmonton Kijiji/Reverb because *Bubinga* is the funnest wood to say. jmo.

Bubinga! 

Just doesn't get old.

Appreciate that jdto. I'll ad' those pic's. Shop took great ones, but I haven't asked for permission to post them yet. Maybe even an unboxing vid'. IF I can remember to hold the phone landscape mode.

The guitar's still showing the last scan as Richmond Import.

Thanks Wardo. I almost asked you for some gun advice. Cooler heads prevailed.

Time to play.

HNG^%$

*Sunday Update edit: 9:30 *am still in Richmond with an "Import Scan" status.

*Sunday 8:00 pm* the broker emailed to say that the guitar had cleared customs & would be delivered today.  Import scan _only_ -- when _*I*_ track it.


----------



## Electraglide

Blind Dog said:


> UPS UPDATE: (you can't make this chit up) After being notified the guitar was in Kamloops, and sleeping like a dead man for five hours, I awake to an "exception". The guitar is now in Richmond, passed "clearing" (with an update), but the clearing is under review, and if it clears review it then has to be cleared by Customs. It's likely going to be here Tuesday. Maybe Monday. Maybe even August.
> 
> When I shipped the Martin D12-28, to a great buyer in Edmonton, UPS handed off to Canpar in Calgary, and Canpar drove the package back to Vancouver. Then it kept going in, and out of Edmonton. The scans were mystifying. The guitar did arrive safely, the buyer (CEO of a communications company, former radio personality, a patron of the performing arts -- if you gotta let your dread's go, _this is the guy_ you want to get your stuff) was thrilled, and I had money to pursue that elusive ghost -- _satisfaction_. I've got the Larrivee _Ace in the hole_, which takes the pressure off. I'm not looking for better, just different. Complimentary. That's where the rosewood quest came in.
> 
> When I had my money in hand, I contacted a shop I've dealt with before (Gibson ES-165) and tried to purchase a Larrivee OM-03r, rosewood with slotted head stock, they had for sale on their site. I told them I'd sold my Martin, and wanted to purchase the OM. Send me a bill reflection shipping. I got a dismissive email back: those guitars were special, and they didn't have one for me. I could look around and see if they had another guitar I liked, and could see if I they had one of those. I was pissed. I asked how that was different than 'bait & switch?', and got a condescending email apologizing for *my* confusion. I didn't think I was confused. You advertise a guitar as being for sale -- you should have one. Mike said they frequently have guitars that are not available listed as for sale. As a reference. Reference/bait. A matter of opinion, I guess. Left me with a bad taste in my mouth. Put the Gibson up for sale, and start having thoughts outside the Larrivee arena. Felt like I was cheating on Jean though. Sinned in my mind.
> 
> With the shades all pulled down, I started looking around. Ran across something I thought was pretty special, and a lot of the guitarists I currently listen to (Candyrat types) play them. Seems to get a lot of love. They also play Larrivee. You can see the thought process. There was one within a couple hours (Kelowna kijii), and I almost committed to purchasing thru email. Ran the spec's, and while it's categorized in with OM's generally, its dimensions aren't nearly what I expected. Gorgeous but I'm not risking shoulder pain, I want a player. I located Canadian dealers, but none returned emails. I had the scent. Went to Europe. Ran into Richard, and Erno. Sun rises first at Erno's, by three hours, so by the time Richard opened, it was already a done deal. Time zone's reversed, it likely would have gone the other way. Both were prompt with customer service, spoke English fluently (Richard better . They both had what I wanted, and what they showed on their website. Excellent prices.
> 
> High rez pic's, sound clips, videos and great value. Let's get this done -- _right_ the first time attitudes. I was comfortable purchasing.
> 
> Need dreadnought-sized balls for international shipping of rosewood tho.
> 
> Or cookies.
> 
> In the end, I'm sure CITES will protect trees, Customs will protect our borders, and I'll get a guitar I (not to swing my pendulum ridiculously) I enjoy.
> 
> Don't think of it as a mystery greco. More of a contest. I've provided many clues. And welcome speculation on make and model. A pic would be great, but I would ask that everyone keep the editorial comments for the NGD thread. I still haven't figured out what to do about the train-wreck my last one turned into. Thinking I'll post some amazing pictures, and do the disappearing thing. Enjoy my new guitar without having to defend what I didn't say.
> 
> Used to drive past the Falkland Hotel, Electraglide, and say, "Someday that'll be me on the porch, with my bike leaning close by." I was driving a 3 ton we referred to as, "The Rocket Ship!" Pos wouldn't get out of its own way, and I had to get it thru the mountains with lambo'-required travel time paid. Did eventually have a mighty good burger on that porch tho. Dreamy. I haven't ridden since I got Healey. Sold the Buell to buy the Martins. So all I can do is sit on the indoor bike, look out the window, and make potato, potato sounds. I volunteer for the _crumple zone_, and wouldn't even think of making Healey do the same. Healey's a keeper, nuts about him, and the bike's on its way out. _I think._ Kinda used to it where it is. I think I'm really all done with riding tho. It's not what it used to be. Neither am I.
> 
> BSTheTech: $478.44 cdn.. Ouch. Twice what I figured, $100 less than I thought. No break down yet. Just a gimme update.
> 
> Thanks knight_yyz., but I'm easily confused. I almost bought a Larrivee o9 parlor out of Edmonton Kijiji/Reverb because *Bubinga* is the funnest wood to say. jmo.
> 
> Bubinga!
> 
> Just doesn't get old.
> 
> Appreciate that jdto. I'll ad' those pic's. Shop took great ones, but I haven't asked for permission to post them yet. Maybe even an unboxing vid'. IF I can remember to hold the phone landscape mode.
> 
> The guitar's still showing the last scan as Richmond Import.
> 
> Thanks Wardo. I almost asked you for some gun advice. Cooler heads prevailed.
> 
> Time to play.
> 
> HNG^%$


If you go into the Falkland Inn and the Riverfront you might see a pic or two of me on the Shovel on the walls. I've been in Falkland when there were only 4 or 5 bikes parked out front and when they were 10 to 15 deep all around the place. From the Boogie Bash in Kelowna to the Stampede in Falkland was a regular and usually first big run of the Season. The Zoo in Kamloops was a regular stop too. 
If it's Richmond B.C. customs you"re talking about I had a tablet screen sit there for almost a month before it was passed thru. The 1950 Servicar is still sitting in a customs compound there.


----------



## knight_yyz

Well, the new rules are confusing. Brazilain Rosewood has been on the list for years, but only recently did they decide to add basically all rosewoods to the list. This actually isn't because of guitar manufacturers. Its the Chinese elite. The super rich want the all the best so there was a period when china was buying teak, rosewood etc in massive amounts to make top end furniture. So now the guitar world has to suffer


----------



## Blind Dog

I just checked out your pic. Electraglide. That's you with the bright green, hi-viz vest?

Bitchin!

Just kidding, I'll look next time I'm in.

Hey Knight_yyz, I heard that was just Jean Larrivee trying to buy enough wood to out-produce Bob Taylor! 

No scan saying it's been released by Customs, _but_ the UPS green bar has moved to include, *"On vehicle for delivery today."
*
I'm on the porch...


----------



## BSTheTech

Blind Dog said:


> I just checked out your pic. Electraglide. That's you with the bright green, hi-viz vest?
> 
> Bitchin!


Heh...we call those guys "traffic cones". Don't leave your porch even for a second!


----------



## 600Volt

Not sure if this is the correct thread for this but I am waiting for my guitar to show up from the US as well. I did a trade with a fellow in NY and we didn't bother with the CITES permits. He received his with no issues, mine is currently at customs. Not sure if they contact you if there is an issue or not.
Not sure what is going to happen but I've shipped/received a few this way with no issues. This may end up being a costly "error in judgment" for me. Ughhh.


----------



## Alex

600Volt said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread for this but I am waiting for my guitar to show up from the US as well. I did a trade with a fellow in NY and we didn't bother with the CITES permits. He received his with no issues, mine is currently at customs. Not sure if they contact you if there is an issue or not.
> Not sure what is going to happen but I've shipped/received a few this way with no issues. This may end up being a costly "error in judgment" for me. Ughhh.


Hopefully it shows up Jeff. Keep us posted.


----------



## Blind Dog

Mine arrived at 1 pm. Perfect condition. Not a fingerprint on it. UPS tried to double-dip on $478 cod, but that didn't happen. To be fair to UPS, except for $20, the fees were all thanks to the guberment. I don't think it was opened for inspection.

Mine spent the weekend in Custom's hands, Jeff, but I would (fwiw) expect yours to be only a couple of days. I'll keep a good thought for you & yours, and I'm sure you'll both be fine. Congrat's!

*It's OFFICIAL: My new rosewood guitar has arrived safe, and sound. NGD thread (and pic's) to follow soon. 's all good. Thanks everyone!*

(It's _so_ pretty* : )*


----------



## greco

Blind Dog said:


> *It's OFFICIAL: My new rosewood guitar has arrived safe, and sound. NGD thread (and pic's) to follow soon. 's all good. Thanks everyone!*
> 
> (It's _so_ pretty* : )*


Great!...I can back off of my meds now.


----------



## 600Volt

Blind Dog said:


> Mine arrived at 1 pm. Perfect condition. Not a fingerprint on it. UPS tried to double-dip on $478 cod, but that didn't happen. To be fair to UPS, except for $20, the fees were all thanks to the guberment. I don't think it was opened for inspection.
> 
> Mine spent the weekend in Custom's hands, Jeff, but I would (fwiw) expect yours to be only a couple of days. I'll keep a good thought for you & yours, and I'm sure you'll both be fine. Congrat's!
> 
> *It's OFFICIAL: My new rosewood guitar has arrived safe, and sound. NGD thread (and pic's) to follow soon. 's all good. Thanks everyone!*
> 
> (It's _so_ pretty* : )*


Thanks Blind Dog, glad you got yours! Hopefully mine shows up too, I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## 600Volt

600Volt said:


> Thanks Blind Dog, glad you got yours! Hopefully mine shows up too, I'll keep y'all posted.


Hey all, just a quick update, the guitar arrived with no issues at all. Must have just been slow getting through customs. I am going to be more Leary going forward though with any dealings with our friends in the US.


----------



## Electraglide

Blind Dog said:


> I just checked out your pic. Electraglide. That's you with the bright green, hi-viz vest?
> 
> Bitchin!
> 
> Just kidding, I'll look next time I'm in.
> 
> Hey Knight_yyz, I heard that was just Jean Larrivee trying to buy enough wood to out-produce Bob Taylor!
> 
> No scan saying it's been released by Customs, _but_ the UPS green bar has moved to include, *"On vehicle for delivery today."
> *
> I'm on the porch...


Actually it was bright orange when I flagged in that area in the 90's. Only flagger on a Harley. The other pics were from Stampede time in the early 80's and when Shorty and Rob put on the bike thing. Spent a lot of time there......it was close to Vernon.


----------



## Funtick

You guys are simply lucky if you have packages without Import Permit and CITES certificate (or kind of physio certificate saying that "wood does not contain bugs and insects") LOL 

I was importing cactuses and some of those were listed in CITES and I know; and also, you cannot import ANY WOOD: even if you are importing toys for kids in a wood container you need special paperwork for container itself (because it is *just* wood and may contain insects).

This is the rule. But... you will get checked randomly, and (from my experience) 20:1 chances that your package will arrive with no any problems. So, you are simply lucky. Again, CITES is just half of the rule... another rule is that you cannot import any wood (any!) without special phytosanitary paperwork...

In my case, for instance, I have import permit for CITES listed cactuses for specific country: Thailand. It is really easy to get, "non-commercial" in my case. For example I was simply lucky to import orchids planted in coconut chips without any papers, bought at eBay; simply lucky. I didn't know rules at that time.

Good luck with your guitars... I want to import Ukulele, Brazilian Rosewood & Spruce, from Taiwan.

P.S. Also: good luck with customs! There are only three ports of entry to Canada: BC, Quebec, and Toronto; and in many cases your package may be delayed just at customs warehouses for 2-3 weeks; so for guitar specifically you need good DHL-like service and prepaid taxes etc. Otherwise... expect cracked guitar...


----------



## finyo

Hey guys,

I recently bought a maple neck with rosewood fretboard from Warmoth that will be shipped to Toronto. I contacted the Canada Border Services a couple of weeks ago and the officer told me that I definitely need an import permit for it. I also asked if I'd still need an import permit if I brought the guitar neck across the border with me and the officer said yes.


----------



## finyo

I guess I should provide an update. I called the CITES permits office a couple of weeks before the rosewood neck was ready for shipment because I had some questions on how to fill out the import form. But this time they told me that an import permit for indian rosewood products was not needed, only the export permit (in this case, from Warmoth). The guitar neck arrived as expected with no issues, and from the looks of it, there were no delays at the border.


----------

